# Marquetry and Sculpture handiwork



## LeeC (Feb 4, 2014)

For your potential enjoyment and maybe ideas in doing something of your own.


http://www.achinook.com/artworks/


(link is to my own strictly noncommercial site)


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2014)

That is some beautiful work, Lee. That treasure chest is awesome.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Gumby, it kept me busy while I was getting my head straightened out.


----------



## vangoghsear (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## Abby (May 7, 2014)

Wow, you are seriously talented, they are all amazing!


----------



## Apple Ice (May 7, 2014)

The tortoise box and the early work for your wife are my favourites. They are incredible. All of them are. Very well done, Lee


----------



## Gargh (May 7, 2014)

The tortoise box is exquisite!


----------



## LeeC (May 7, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words. Adds to my store of nice memories.

Though I would take exception to the talented bit Abby  There are many misleading words and I think talent is one of them. One person may be better able to do something than another, physically or mentally, and inclinations vary considerably, but it's desire and tenacity that facilitate accomplishments. Of course a little OCD doesn't hurt 

In appreciation,
LeeC



A rose for each of you.


----------



## aj47 (May 10, 2014)

Hi, Lee.  Talent is only as good as how you put it to use.  I wrote a thing on "pride" not too long ago in the prose area and this is a corollary to that. Basically, it is a sin to take pride in a talent, but not to take pride in a work. I have design talent but physical limitations that prevent me from executing what I see. I created my logo for my business but had to pay someone else to clean it up and put it on business cards for me. Maybe I'll post some of my GIMP work here at some point.


----------



## Abby (May 10, 2014)

Ok I will re-phrase that then, you are seriously talented at wood carving!! And you can have desire and tenacity in abundance, but it won't give you talent, that is something you either have or you don't. I can tell just by looking at that exquisite rose for example, that I could never make that in a million years, although I am very tenacious and creative. We all have our talents


----------

